# A growing collection...



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 19, 2013)

Here's the beginnings of my orchid collecting and what I have......

Just starting with orchids, notice the extra room for no-orchids...





With T5s and more orchids, still tons of room...





Slipper orchids... Just starting.





A recent photo, no room for other plants. I'll take a more recent photo with a few blooms in it. 





So what do ya think? 

I'll add a list in a little while.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 19, 2013)

I think you're hooked!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2013)

a nice beginning.


----------



## Trithor (Nov 19, 2013)

A rapidly expanding collection, looking good!


----------



## Carkin (Nov 19, 2013)

Hahaha...I love it! Looks like it's time for another shelf!


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 19, 2013)

Orchid Boy

I have a suggestion that may be of some use. I use a light rack for my paphs and phrags when they first come out of flasks. I purchased some trays from an online cafeteria supply house. They were cheap, they look good, they keep heat from the ballast from drying out the plants and you can give the plants a light spray without shocking results.

BTW, you set up looks good.

Mike


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 19, 2013)

I see a Paph sanderianum in there - looking good.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2013)

I think we are good enablers!


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2013)

Uh oh, you need more room and you'll need it soon if you hang here very
often! Your plants look very good.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 21, 2013)

Currently blooming... 







Individual, decent pictures will be posted in the other orchid section.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's the list of everything I grow. I also have many native perennials outside and an heirloom garden.

-Paphiopedilum
P. delenatii, delenatii v. dunkel, delenatii v. alba
P. malipoense 
P. hangianum
P. trailienianum
P. spicerianum
P. gratrixianum
P. liemianum (x35)
P. bellatulum
P. sanderianum
P. urbanianum
P. Magical Venus
P. Kolosuk v. alba

-Phragmipedium
P. pearcei

-Cypripedium
C. pubescens (x3)
C. reginae (x3)
C. candidum (flask from T. Meyers on order)

-Phalaenopsis
P. Madeline Hayden
P. Purple Jewel
P. Taida Pearl
noID phal (first orchid, white with purple spots) 

-Dendrobium
D. lindleyi (x2)
D. Thongchai Gold
coerulea dendrobium hybrid (researching the name)

-Tolumnia
T. Pink Panther
T. Red Berry
T. Genting Orange

-Cattleya alliance
B. Little Stars
Rlc. Memoria Irene Feil 'Ruby Red' AM/AOS
Lc. Debra Calvet (this one and all the rest are from a trade with bullsie, thanks Susan! I'm enjoying them very much)
C. (Princess Bells x Lucille Small) x C. Johnette Bowers
C. (Bob Betts x Ruth M. Johnston) x C. The Friendly Third (x2)
C. Bactia 'Grape Wax'
Blc. Muscadine Wine
C. (Princess Bells x percivaliana)

Others
-Vanda alliance
V. Sasicha x Aer. laurenceana
T. brachiata
-Masdevallia
M. Angel Tears
M. Aquarius
-Bletilla
B. striata, striata v. alba
-Catasetum
C. Frilly Doris
-Restrepia
R. brachypus
-Oncidium
O. Sharry Baby 'Sweet Fragrance' AM/AOS
-Spiranthes
S. odorata (x2)
-Bulbophyllum
B. echinolabium
-Angraecum
A. sesquipedale

Non-orchids
Sarrecenia hybrid
Venus fly trap 'Big Mouth' (x5)
Nepenthes sanguinea (x2)
Hoya carnosa
Pineapple (x5)
Drosera spatulata 'Frasier Island'
African Violet- Rob's Lilli Pilli (x3)
Hippeastrum (Amaryllis) Picotee
H. Red Lion
H. Clown

Wanted
P. Sacajawea's Slippers
All of the rest of the parvisepalum species, and every variety of each


----------



## bullsie (Dec 4, 2013)

Lookin' good! And now I know the name of the AV


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice collection. Picotee is my favorite Amaryllis.


----------

